# Kayakers Rescued on the Clinton



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Two kayakers were rescued Saturday while trying to paddle the Mighty Clinton River's Yates to Ryan section, during high water. Supposedly they not far from Yates, they lost control in quick currents and flipped. One made it to a high banked shore, but couldn't climb out. The other was precariously caught in a strainer. Detroit Sportsmen Club members heard their screams and rushed to provide aid. Rescued one, contacted 911, and emergency services rescued the one on a strainer. Rumor has it neither had pfd's or helmets, both were okay minus scrapes and bruises.

The river was around the 3' mark and 450ish cfs, the gauge has been down since friday. Certainly a risky time to be paddling, it could have easily been more tragic. Just a reminder @ 2-3' the Clinton is excitingly swift, becomes dangerous, and will always have wood debris from the high water. 

In b4 a rant against unworthy river kayakers, those new to kayaking, or the Clinton River.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It seems like this happens every couple of years.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

We went through that stretch a few times last year. The last time was the week after Thanksgiving. We had an inexperienced paddler with us, she hit the same tree. It took two fo us to pull her and her kayak out, and the water wasn't very high then. People need to use their heads, aand listen to others. On most trips with others, my wife will lead, and I'll trail behind, acting as a safety net. I wonder if that tree might get cut out of there, it will take a life someday. I'd be willing to give some time to help.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

how big of a boat can you get down the clinton? Could you get a dry fly toon down there? or should you just stick to the canoe and yaks?


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

cmpdad said:


> We went through that stretch a few times last year. The last time was the week after Thanksgiving. We had an inexperienced paddler with us, she hit the same tree. It took two fo us to pull her and her kayak out, and the water wasn't very high then. People need to use their heads, aand listen to others. On most trips with others, my wife will lead, and I'll trail behind, acting as a safety net. I wonder if that tree might get cut out of there, it will take a life someday. I'd be willing to give some time to help.


Might be worth scouting a bit this week and seeing what we can do. If it's at safe level, after the storms that may arrive tonight.



neeso1aj said:


> how big of a boat can you get down the clinton? Could you get a dry fly toon down there? or should you just stick to the canoe and yaks?


I'd highly advise sticking with just canoes or kayaks. Frequently there are a few tricky spots, that are just enough wide enough for a kayak or canoe to maneuver through. Also, many of the best lines through some bends, take you right adjacent to strainers or debris. Additionally there's a small drop near Livernois which wouldn't be advisable in an inflatable dry fly set up.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I took the the wife and dog down from Riverside to Adams on Sunday at about noon. The river was running much lower then on Saturday, but in hindsight I wish we wouldn't have made that trip. Everything was fine and worked out okay, but there were few sections that were still sketchy. My wife is a novice paddler at best, but I've grown up doing running rivers and oceans in all different kinds of crafts. We just took our time and played it safe and everything worked out just fine. 

Looking forward to running the same section this weekend solo with my fly rod and getting into some relatively untouched water. 

I ran the Yates to Ryan section this year for the first time in the spring at about 330 CFS fishing for steelhead. It Certainly wasn't the most difficult section, but could definately use a little sprucing up with a chainsaw and a come along. If people want to get a group together to float it and remove and undue harm... please let me know. I would gladly volenteer my time and I'm pretty sure we could get a few extra hands from my local TU group and the CRWC.


----------

